# Drive North, Disappear



## Jon M (Mar 11, 2012)

View attachment 2741​


----------



## Potty (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh very nice! Really like the mood.


----------



## LaughinJim (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything looks worse in black and white...


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 13, 2012)

"Something in the fog took John Lee!" - _The Mist_, Stephen King


----------



## philistine (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't believe I ever gave you permission to shoot in my back garden.


----------



## Strideeve (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow O_O this is fantastic work. I love it.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice shot, Jon. Great mood in this one.


----------

